# some of the species I managed to spawn (load)



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

enjoy 

Australoheros sp. "Red Ceibal"

















Cichlasoma dimerus

















Geophagus sp. "Tapajos Orange Head"

















Guianacara stergiosi

















Guianacara sp. "Rio Caroni"








*video* 




Gymnogeophagus balzanii

















Hoplarchus psittacus 

















Heros efasciatus

















Heros notatus

















Heros rotkeil

















Heros severus

















Uaru sp. "Orange"








*video*


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Absolutely wonderful. I love your fish. Exceptional collection. The Rotkeil is eeeeexcelleeeent


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

aquariam said:


> Absolutely wonderful. I love your fish. Exceptional collection. The Rotkeil is eeeeexcelleeeent


Thanks! They have been guarding a pile of wigglers for 5 days ...should have free swimming fry anytime now.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Now just need to add some pikes to that list.  :thumb:


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

dwarfpike said:


> Now just need to add some pikes to that list.  :thumb:


lol need another tank first!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *peathenster*,,

Some awesome cichlids there. I can only dream about most of those, as it's unlikely I'll ever see them in Australia.


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> G'day *peathenster*,,
> 
> Some awesome cichlids there. I can only dream about most of those, as it's unlikely I'll ever see them in Australia.


Thanks! Most of them are fairly easy to breed but it's still rewarding to see them finish the circle 

So what's available in Australia?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Of the species you have;
Geophagus sp. "Tapajos Orange Head". 
Gymnogeophagus balzanii. 
Heros efasciatus, both green and orange sevs. But I don't like the orange/red sevs, they remind me too much of Blood parrots.
Uaru.

We have very strict import laws down here to protect our native fuana and flora, which means most South American genus are totally banned, while some species from certain genus are allowed, but others aren't. Every now and then some new species are smuggled in to the country through South East Asia.

Becuase many of the cichlids are illegal to import, they are very expensive as there are very limited numbers of some species. As an example here's a link to some Biotodoma cupido that were put up for sale recently. There were four for sale for AUS$2000 or US$1800.

However many of the dwarf SA cichlids are legal to import, it's just that in the past not many importers have have focused on them. Luckily for me a new LFS opened a year ago that specialises amongst other things in SA dwarves. The owner even has an import licence, so she brings in all her own stock rather go through one of the large import companies.


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Of the species you have;
> Geophagus sp. "Tapajos Orange Head".
> Gymnogeophagus balzanii.
> Heros efasciatus, both green and orange sevs. But I don't like the orange/red sevs, they remind me too much of Blood parrots.
> ...


wow...I knew it was bad but didn't it was this bad...$1800 for 4 cupidos... 

I get a lot of grief for the red and gold sevs. I've had them for too long to give them up....and now I'm hoping to figure out how red sevs are bred....well if only I can save some fry next time!


----------



## sampster5000 (Feb 27, 2010)

I love your fish! I love Uaru's. Looks great.


----------



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations you have some great cichlids. =D> The _Guianacara spp_. unfortunately are not in Spain. 

What are the differences morphological and meristic between _U. amphiacanthoides_ and _U. sp_. "Orange"?

:thumb:

Rafael.


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

sampster5000 said:


> I love your fish! I love Uaru's. Looks great.


Thank you  I received them from a friend, Ryan, in Florida.



Rafael. said:


> Congratulations you have some great cichlids. =D> The _Guianacara spp_. unfortunately are not in Spain.
> 
> What are the differences morphological and meristic between _U. amphiacanthoides_ and _U. sp_. "Orange"?
> 
> ...


I personally think "orange" is just a morph of amphiacanthoides, probably collected from a different location. They seem to be priced quite a bit higher, which might explain the motive to even call them "orange"

I do feel that they have more orange coloration (as opposed to mostly brown in amphiacanthoides), and have a taller body shape (more suited for the nick "poor man's discs" perhaps). I was also told that the black triangle doesn't go as far back toward the caudal peduncle, but am not quite sure on this.

A few more with a more natural-looking white balance:


----------

